# My first 3D Background in a 55 gallon



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's my tank to start. It's a 55 gallon with sand and rocks my parents brought me from Missouri. I live in Louisiana - AKA Gator Country!!










I have been gathering my supplies for quite some time and I've been researching several DIY backgrounds and got my inspiration from several here on Cichlid-Forum.

I have an HOB filter, a powerhead (and jet system) and a heater that I am going to hide.

I purchased the foam from Lowe's - four 4' x 18" for $8. I bought GE II Silicone and beat myself in the head for buying the wrong one so I had to bring it back to get the GE I !!










Here's a pic of my jet system my plumber hubby helped me build!


















I used a utility knife to cut around where I wanted the 3D effect on my background, then used a screwdriver to etch out the edges.

Background carved out and cut into three pieces so I can get it in and out of my tank.









In the tank! IT ACTUALLY FIT!!!! Anyone who knows me, knows it's a big deal that something I made actaully fit!!! The first time I siliconed the foam together, I did it backwards so I had to take it apart and let it dry, then silicone it the correct way!









I have to go today to get a CT of my brain. The dr. wants to confirm there's something in there!! And maybe find out why I'm having so many migraines... Anyway, I won't be able to work on it much today, but I will post my progress!

Any suggestions or ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention, I'm building a cave area on the right where the powerhead and heater will be. That's where there's an empty space!


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

looking good!

I'd add some more relief, so that it doesn't look quite so "flat". I'd carve some of the crevices deeper in places, and recess some of the other rocks. If you have more styrofoam you could use that to build up some of rocks as well.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thanks!* I've got 16 more blocks of foam that I'm going to use for "depth." Also going to use them to hide the intake and output.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's where my little guys are living while their new home is being renovated.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay, so I'm back and I've started trying to add depth. Here's what I have so far.


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

Looks like you are off to a great start. I have a few questions I was wondering about. Are you going to coat it while its installed in the tank? I was also curious what you are going to coat it with. Going with concrete or something else? Building one of these is definitely a lot of work but it feels great when you finish it. Keep us posted let us know how it turns out.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

I am going to remove it and coat it with concrete. Hopefully tomorrow!! I'll post a pic of the concrete tomorrow too!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

::UPDATE::

I am so discouraged.  I was having so much trouble getting my concrete to stick. I took advice to heat it so it would "rough it up" but I roughed the edges up too much and now it looks HORRIBLE. I don't think 500 coats of concrete will make it look good, so... I'm starting over. My hubby will be picking up some new sheets of styrofoam from Lowes today and hopefully I will be able to begin carving tonight!


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

No need to be discouraged. A lot of people run into the same problem with their first background. They spend a lot of time working the detail into the styrofoam only to lose it when they apply the concrete.

Look at it as a learning experience. The detail you put into the styro was just a practice session for the detail you'll be adding to the concrete layers. I would add several layers of mortar to the project adding more detail with each subsequent layer until you have a thickness of 3/8" to a 1/2" throughout. Keep it moist with occasional spritzing from a water spray bottle and don't try to move them for at least 3 days after the final layer is applied. I would then let the project sit for another month to get a really nice hard cure before adding to the tank.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

iceblue said:


> No need to be discouraged. A lot of people run into the same problem with their first background. They spend a lot of time working the detail into the styrofoam only to lose it when they apply the concrete.
> 
> Look at it as a learning experience. The detail you put into the styro was just a practice session for the detail you'll be adding to the concrete layers. I would add several layers of mortar to the project adding more detail with each subsequent layer until you have a thickness of 3/8" to a 1/2" throughout. Keep it moist with occasional spritzing from a water spray bottle and don't try to move them for at least 3 days after the final layer is applied. I would then let the project sit for another month to get a really nice hard cure before adding to the tank.


I have to say that I definitely have learned to do some stuff a different way, which is making it a lot easier!

I got the Quick-setting quikrete. How long do I need to wait in between layers? Is 24 hours sufficient?

Also, I have some screen (like what you put on a screen door). Is that sufficient for the intake holes or is that too small? Should I just get the plastic craft mesh stuff other people talk about to be safe?


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

So after getting ticked off at the first one, I began carving my second. I did a lot different. Hiding me intake and powerhead/heater area better (IMO) and building a cave on the corner. I think I'm going to let it sit for a couple more days before I start concreting. Not too sure if I'm satisfied with what I've got so far. Any comments or ideas before I start concreting??


----------



## Nanni (Jul 14, 2009)

I think it looks great and I hope it works out this time!
Also I hope the dr. figured out why you have the migraines and can help you soon!
Hope to see new pictures soon .


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello Just make sure to take your time you will be more satisfied in the end. I only added 2 coats of concrete on mine and I wish I would have added a couple more. There are a few spots where algae grew and then the fish nibbled away and through the concrete layer. I now have spots of white stryofoam that you can see and I dont like it. Just make sure to coat it a few times and let it dry and then once you are finished coat that last time for a piece of mind. It does look really good though. I like your 2nd design a lot better. Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you all so much.  You are really keeping me motivated with all of the kind words of encouragement!

One question... I'm using quikrete with acrylic fortifier. How long should I wait in between coats?


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

Make the crevices that you want deeper than you think they should be! They'll fill up with cement and I agree with SoDakJeep in that I wish I'd put it on thicker with mine.

With the 75 background project that I'm working on now, I'll be doing about 1/4" with the cement. As for when to add subsequent coats, wait long enough for each coat to solidify. General understanding of cement or paint would indicate that if you let each coat 'cure' before doing the next would result in layer on top of layer instead of having one layer.

My personal suggestion would be to let one layer/coat to solidify but not fully cure before adding the next. Either way though I doubt would really make a difference.

Looking pretty good loosiana lady! :thumb:


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

*morfeus077* - thanks for the words of encouragement. Actaully - *Thank you EVERYONE!* I started the concreting last night - around 11:00. Took a lot more than expected for my first coat. I'm going to Lowe's this afternoon to get some more. Maybe 2 more buckets since I've decided to build a background for my fry tank. It's only 16 gallons. Ought to be a tad easier! Anyway, here are some pictures of my progress. Again - Thanks for everyone who is following and commenting. I REALLY appreciate it!!! :dancing:





































And here's the cement I'm using!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, I just added my last layer of concrete, not counting the one that I will put on the joints. It's looking okay. When it dries, I'm going to attempt placement in my tank. Then, when my hubby gets home, I'm going to get him to help me lay my tank on it's side so I can patch the joints.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Why dont you try some pigment for your cement? The color would enhance the look of your background dramatically. In time the algae will start to take over your background but that is a long way from now.

Oh and agree, I like this design a million times better than your first, the accident was a blessing in disguise  .

Keep up the good work!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> Why dont you try some pigment for your cement? The color would enhance the look of your background dramatically. In time the algae will start to take over your background but that is a long way from now.


I definately don't want a red color and I though the charcoal color would be too dark against my sand. What color would you suggest? I appreciate your input.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

They should have more than those two, maybe ask them when they get their next quickcrete pigment shipment. Or you can always use Krylon fussion spray paint, sold at Waltmart... 

*EDIT* I like the colors that Morfeus chose for his first build. He used a light brown and the charcoal to create shading effects.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

mightyevil said:


> They should have more than those two, maybe ask them when they get their next quickcrete pigment shipment. Or you can always use Krylon fussion spray paint, sold at Waltmart...
> 
> *EDIT* I like the colors that Morfeus chose for his first build. He used a light brown and the charcoal to create shading effects.


I just saw his post and asked about how he got it so smooth. His coloring is beautiful toso and I think that would go well with my sand. Thanks again. I am going to go to Lowes in the morning.


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

You asked how I got it so smooth... technique I guess... just brushing. For coloring I used brown and charcoal and mixed them darken the brown. Just like paint, you can create your own colors.

Jared


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Tah-Dah!!! It's IN!!!!!!!

So I've finally got that bad boy painted, patched and in there!!! YEAH!!!! You all don't know how happy I am about that!! I have my dining room table back!! =D>

So here it is. No water, no sand, no plants and definitely no fish yet.










*Here's where everything is:*


----------



## Wvack (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks brilliant! Nice job!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Wvack said:


> It looks brilliant! Nice job!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate that!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice job... last couple DIY backgrounds i have looked at, looks really good... 
i can't wait for my 30B to become free again, so i can attempt a BG for my shellies...
great job.


----------



## lapp211 (Aug 12, 2009)

Are you going to put put Epoxy resin on it after your all done with the cement?


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

lapp211 said:


> Are you going to put put Epoxy resin on it after your all done with the cement?


No, I'm done with this bad boy. All that's left is to let the chemicals leech out.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

*Drumroll Please..... Here she is....*


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

=D> WOW =D> she is b-e-a-utiful!! I love how there are those small dwarf hair like grass on top of all those neat little caves!! A+ :dancing:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

freaking awesome


----------



## Numa1playa3232 (Aug 25, 2009)

Out this world Good.........GREAT JOB


----------



## BOOP (Feb 22, 2009)

How are you planning to keep the wall placed against the back of the glass/tank?


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

Outstanding work!!!!!!!!!! Not too shabby for your first (second kinda) background!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

BOOP said:


> How are you planning to keep the wall placed against the back of the glass/tank?


I siliconed it to the back of the tank. It has stayed in place with no problem!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

morfeus077 said:


> Outstanding work!!!!!!!!!! Not too shabby for your first (second kinda) background!


YEah,  second... he he


----------



## zeshan64 (Nov 21, 2008)

Can you make me one and ship it to London?


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

zeshan64 said:


> Can you make me one and ship it to London?


Sure! What size tank you got? Actually, I have family in Liverpool so I can just hand deliver it to you if you like.


----------

